# Suche Tablet/Touch screen zum mitschreiben in der Uni



## Falby (27. November 2018)

Guten Tag, 
Ich suche entweder: 
Ein Tablet zum mitschreiben in der Uni, es ist allerdings wichtig das es wie das surface einen Stift hat mit dem ich schreiben kann. 
Oder:
Da ich bereits ein msi gs65 habe als Laptop, lediglich eine Art Touchscreen den ich daran anschließe auf dem ich mitschreiben kann mit Stift. 

Danke schonmal für jegliche Hilfe ich kenn mich in dem Thema leider null aus.

Grüße Felix


----------



## efdev (27. November 2018)

Vom Prinzip her kann man auch sowas nehmen:
XP-Pen Artist 13.3 Grafiktablett Grafikmonitor Pen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Das nutze ich zum Zeichnen und auch als zweiter Monitor ist es theoretisch nicht unpraktisch. 

Aber für deine Bedürfnisse dürfte auch ein iPad 2018 mit Stift (~400€), Galaxy TabS4(~600€), Galaxy Tab A SM-P580(~300€) oder was ich nutze ein gebrauchtes Samsung Note 10.1 mit S-Pen(~180€).
Die günstigste Variante wäre noch ein normales Grafiktablet wenn es dich nicht stört auf den Laptop zu schauen während du vor dir schreibst (~30-100€). 
Als Beispiel wäre da das XP-Pen Deco 03, der Vorteil ist mit den Grafiktablets kann man weit schneller arbeiten dank den Tasten am Rand im Vergleich zu einem normalen Tablet.

Software ist bei nen iPad wohl immer noch das GoodNotes am besten, auf Android nutze ich Xodo und am PC kann man z.B. Xournal nutzen (sieht zwar nicht so schick aus macht aber was es soll).


----------



## Schori (27. November 2018)

Ich nutze in der Uni ein Surface Pro 3 mit 64GB und i3.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit und es läuft alles wie es soll.

Gebraucht gibts die dinger auch schon recht günstig.


----------



## fotoman (27. November 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> am PC kann man z.B. Xournal nutzen (sieht zwar nicht so schick aus macht aber was es soll).


Kann man Xournal  unter Windwos auch irgendwie so konfiguriereren, dass es auf dem virtuellen Papier einzig den Stift erkennt und Berührungen mit dem Finger ignoriert?

Oder gibt es ein anderes kostenlose Programm, das mehr wie eine Seite verwaltet (MS Ink) und die Sachen einzig lokal ablegt? OneNote kann m.W.n. lokal nur in der Bezahlversion speichern.



Schori schrieb:


> Gebraucht gibts die dinger auch schon recht  günstig.


Günstig finde ich es mit immer noch fast 400 Euro (wenn  man nicht zufällig eine privates Auktion gewinnt) nicht gerade.  Allerdings wäre das auch meine erste Wahl, wenn man Windows möchte und  entweder OneNote kostenlos erhält oder mit dem CloudZwang leben kann.

Einen Touchscreen neben dem Laptop stelle ich mir in der Uni äußerst unpraktisch vor. Aber vieleicht hat man da ja mittlerweile unendlich viel Platz im Hörsaal.


----------



## efdev (27. November 2018)

dp thx


----------



## efdev (27. November 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Kann man Xournal  unter Windwos auch irgendwie so konfiguriereren, dass es auf dem virtuellen Papier einzig den Stift erkennt und Berührungen mit dem Finger ignoriert?



Xournal selbst sollte die Funktion haben und was ich noch viel mehr empfehle ist die Einstellung bei Windows direkt zu nutzen unter den Stiftoptionen. 
OneNote war toll hat MS aber wohl jetzt geändert aufjedenfall bin ich als Student nicht mehr an die gute Version gekommen  
Und meherere Seiten sollten bei Xournal kein Problem sein einfach Seiten hinzufügen.


Meine "Hörsääle" sind normale Tische Platzprobleme kenne ich also nicht , grundsätzlich würde ich zu einem eigenständigen Tablet raten und wenn man mit der dummen Laderei des Stifts und nicht oft Daten austauscht wohl das iPad 2018 nehmen.


----------



## fotoman (28. November 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Xournal selbst sollte die Funktion haben und was ich noch viel mehr empfehle ist die Einstellung bei Windows direkt zu nutzen unter den Stiftoptionen.


Xournal (0.4.8) hat es bei mir auf dem Surface Pro 2 unter Win 10 nicht, da gibt es nur eine ausgegraute Option zur Nutzung von XInput (das dürfte wohl für Linux gedacht sein). 

Das Windows-Readme "fordert" dann ähnliches wie Deine Empfehlung. Davon halte ich aber nichts, mein Tablet muss auch per Touch bedienbar sein, ohne das ich jedesmal umschalten muss. Bei Dauernutzung des Tablets nur als Notziblock mag das aber praktikabel sein.

GTK+, auf dem Xournal  besiert, kennt den Stylus als eigenständiges Eingabegerät wohl erst seit Version 3.24, die 06/2018 veröffentlicht wurde. Linux halt, von Touch/Stift hält man da immer noch nichts, braucht man ja auch am Server nicht.

In einem richtigen Windows-Programm kann man problemlos zwischen Stift, Touch und Maus unterscheiden, und das mind. seit Win 8.1. Für die wenigen Gelegenheiten, bei denen ich sowas nutzen würde, war ich bisher nur zu faul, mir ein Programm dazu zu schreiben.

Die auf der Seite von Xournal verlinkten "Alternativen" sind leider alles Java- oder konvertierte Linux-Programme, die ähnlich alt sind und teils auch auf GTK+ basieren.

OneNote war zumindest bei Office 2016 komplett lokal nutzbar, danach kenne ich es nicht mehr. Da meine Daten mir gehören und ich sehr oft in Gegenden unterwegs bin, in denen noch nicht einmal 3G verfügbar ist, muss alles lokal sein.

An Stelle von Falby würde ich mir die drei von Dir genannten Apps/Programme einfach mal selber ansehen, u.U. noch Kommilitonen fragen und dann die Hardware/OS Entscheidung treffen. So ein 12" Display hat durchaus seinen Reiz zum Lesen und Kommentieren von A4-PDFs. Im Zweifel muss man sich im Windows-Store nach kostenpflichtigen Apps umsehen (z.B. Drawbaord PDF). 

Oder man kommt gar mit Edge und seinen Kommentarmöglichkeiten für PDFs aus. (vieleicht sollte ich mir einfach ein PDF mit ein paar leeren Seiten erstellen).


----------



## tsd560ti (28. November 2018)

Ich nutze seit heute ein Yoga 530 von Lenovo in der Ryzen5-8-256 Variante mit einem Wacom Bamboo. 
Großes Display, super Schreibgefühl und Schriftbild bereits ohne Eingewöhnung.

Akku, Kühlung und Helligkeit sind eher wie von einem HP-Einsteiger Notebook, da kann man nicht so viel erwarten.


----------



## efdev (28. November 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Das Windows-Readme "fordert" dann ähnliches wie Deine Empfehlung. Davon halte ich aber nichts, mein Tablet muss auch per Touch bedienbar sein, ohne das ich jedesmal umschalten muss. Bei Dauernutzung des Tablets nur als Notziblock mag das aber praktikabel sein.


Ich glaube du verstehst die Option falsch  tippst du gleichzeitig mit Touch und nutzt deinen Stift? 
Ist mir zumindest noch nicht passiert, sobald dein Tablet den Stift erkennt wird Touch deaktiviert und sobald der Stift wieder etwas abstand hat wird Touch auch wieder aktiviert, sollte in Xournal auch direkt mit der  Option "Pen disables Touch" funktionieren so hab ich mein Yoga immer genutzt.
Eigentlich hab ich die Option in Windows immer direkt aktiviert weil es praktisch war.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. November 2018)

Hey Falby, nur als Hinweis:

Jeder einzelne Student, den ich kenne und die Idee hatte, per Tablet mitzuschreiben, hat nach weniger als einem Semester wieder zu Papier und Stift zurückgewechselt.  
Auf Tablets zu schreiben bedeutet meist, dass die Schrift noch weniger leserlich ist und das schnelle Erstellen von Skizzen, Schaubildern, Diagrammen oder ähnlichem funktioniert meist nicht so richtig gut.


----------



## efdev (28. November 2018)

Zumindest alle die ich kenne sind bisher nicht zurück auf Papier gegangen, ich wüsste auch nicht warum man das machen sollte 
Die Schrift gerade auf dem iPad ist Top, dagegen kann meine Schrift auf Papier nicht mithalten und das selbe gilt auch mit deinen restlichen Aufgaben(die  letzteren drei gehen mit Good Notes sehr gut)
Und selbst schreibe ich auch schon das dritte Semester Digital, wobei ich auch nicht viel zu schreiben habe.


----------



## tsd560ti (28. November 2018)

Nachdem ich erstmal meine Mechanik-Notizen der ersten sechs Wochen im Hörsaal verloren habe kommt mir ein System mit einem Gerät und Cloud-Backups schon sehr entgegen.


----------



## Falby (28. November 2018)

Okay wow das sind ne Menge Antworten. Bei mir in der Uni (seit 2 Monaten) schreiben alle auf ihren Tablets (meistens Surface oder Ipad) mit und sind auch recht zufrieden. Ich werd mich mal umschauen aufjedenfall Danke an all euer Feedback das hilft aufjedenfall!


----------



## efdev (28. November 2018)

Surface würde ich keins kaufen einfach zu teuer, immerhin hast du schon nen Laptop, ich glaube mit nem iPad 2018 dürften die meisten was schreiben angeht am besten bedient sein  
Was ist eigentlich aus dem Acer Konkurrent zum iPad geworden? Irgendwie hab ich von dem ChromOS Ding nichts mehr gehört


----------



## azzih (28. November 2018)

Wenn du das Geld hast ist das Surface natürlich das non plus ultra und eigentlich so fast jedem Tablet mit Stifteingabe um Welten überlegen. Ipad Pro und Apple Pencil sind auch noch gut. Die günstigen Tablets mit Andoid kann man für Stifteingabe vergessen, weder Hardware noch Software dafür optimiert.


----------



## efdev (28. November 2018)

Wer kauft denn zum schreiben ein iPad Pro also Geld verbrennen geht auch einfacher, selbst zum Zeichnen brauch man kein Pro außer man will die 13" 
Ansonsten macht man mit dem iPad2018 nichts falsch -> außer man meidet Apple aus diversen Gründen.

Da fällt mir gerade ein rein zum Schreiben sollte auch das kleine Surface Go gehen das ist dann mit Stift auch nicht mehr weit vom iPad weg, würde ich glaube sogar bevorzugen auch wenns von MS ist.
Einer der Hauptgründe wäre der Stift, das Laden beim Apple Pencil ist weit nerviger als die Batterie beim Surface und  auch vom Schreibgefühl und dem Stift an sich bin ich dem Surface Stift mehr zugeneigt.


----------



## fotoman (28. November 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Surface würde ich keins kaufen einfach zu teuer, immerhin hast du schon nen Laptop, ich glaube mit nem iPad 2018 dürften die meisten was schreiben angeht am besten bedient sein


Vorteil iPad: klein und leicht, Vorteil Surface Pro; groß und für alles zu gebrauchen, für das man sonst u.U. den Laptop mitschleppt.



efdev schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus dem Acer Konkurrent zum iPad geworden? Irgendwie hab ich von dem ChromOS Ding nichts mehr gehört


Acer und ChromeOS? Keine Ahnung, ich kenne nur die Konkurenten zum Surface Pro 3-6, also das Switch Alpha 12 bzw. Switch 5 (oder zur Not das Alpha 3). Die sind halt leider auf dem 2-Kern i5-7200U stehen geblieben, dass Surface Pro 6 gibt es lüfterlos (neben dem Preis war das früher der riesige Vorteil des Switch Alpha 12) mit dem i5-8250U.

Falls es doch Windows sein soll, aber weniger Rechneleistung genügt, könnte man sich auch noch das Acer Switch 3 ansehen. Es ist nur leider genauso ein Ziegelstein wie das Surface Pro, da ist das Surface Go schon angenehmer.



efdev schrieb:


> Wer kauft denn zum schreiben ein iPad Pro also Geld  verbrennen geht auch einfacher


Das mag ja für Studis zutreffen, andere kaufen es schon wegen dem 120 Hz Display.  Ich finde für A4 ein 12,x" Display erheblich angenhmer wie ein 9,7".  Wenn es nicht so teuer wäre (und nur S/W), wäre dashier mein Lieblingsgerät
Sony DPT-RP1: Grosses E-Ink-Tablet mit hoher Aufloesung - ComputerBase

Endlich A4 in nahezu Originalgröße ohne lästiges Scrollen, und das bei nur 349g,


----------



## seahawk (29. November 2018)

Wenn es nur ums Schreiben geht kann man ein Acer Switch 3 anschauen. Hat halt nicht sehr viel Leistung aber nur für Onenote reicht es und mit ne schnellen Micro-SD-Karte reicht auch die 64GB Version. Habe ich selber für eine Fortbildung verwendet.


----------



## efdev (29. November 2018)

Acer Chromebook Tab 10 Test: So gut ist das erste Chrome OS Tablet
Das hier meine ich das sollte für 350€ auch kein schlechtes Angebot sein für die Uni, wobei ich nicht weiß wie es bei ChromOS mit der Software aussieht aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab sollen Android Apps drauf laufen. 
@fotoman 
Klar ist ein Surface ein gutes Produkt allerdings ist die größe zum mitschreiben in der Uni nicht immer praktisch und wenn man die Tablets auf die Seite legt kannst du in der Breite auch A4 schreiben  
Außerdem hat der TE doch schon nen Laptop das wäre genauso wie das iPad Pro einfach zu teuer für die geplanten Aufgaben.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. November 2018)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hey Falby, nur als Hinweis:
> 
> Jeder einzelne Student, den ich kenne und die Idee hatte, per Tablet mitzuschreiben, hat nach weniger als einem Semester wieder zu Papier und Stift zurückgewechselt.
> Auf Tablets zu schreiben bedeutet meist, dass die Schrift noch weniger leserlich ist und das schnelle Erstellen von Skizzen, Schaubildern, Diagrammen oder ähnlichem funktioniert meist nicht so richtig gut.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich habe es damals ein paar Wochen lang versucht.
Manche Dozenten fangen irgendwann an so in den Folien herumzukritzeln, schreiben Formeln dahin, machen Pfeile dahin, dass ich mit dem Tablet entweder nicht mehr hinterhergekommen bin oder man nachher dann nichts mehr erkennen konnte.
Weiterhin muss man dann alles in Farbe ausdrucken, damit man bei dem Gekritzel überhaupt noch was erkennt und Farbdrucke kosten mehr.
Ich bin dann auch wieder äußerst schnell zu Stift und Papier übergegangen.

Außerdem funktioniert es nie richtig, ein Diagramm auf dem Tablet zu zeichnen. Auf dem Blatt legt man einfach das Geodreieck und zeichnet.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. November 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Außerdem funktioniert es nie richtig, ein Diagramm auf dem Tablet zu zeichnen. Auf dem Blatt legt man einfach das Geodreieck und zeichnet.



Das ist die Erfahrung, die bei uns in den Mathe Grundkursen hunderte Studenten gleichzeitig gemacht haben    Wenn es wirklich funky wird mit Grafiken und Formeln funktionierten Tablets überhaupt nicht mehr. 

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die Eingabegeschwindigkeit auf Touchscreens einfach beschränkt ist.  Wenn man noch so Profs hat die keine Folien veröffentlichen sondern vorraussetzen, dass man ALLES von Hand mitschreibt, geht das nur per Stift.


----------



## fotoman (29. November 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Klar ist ein Surface ein gutes Produkt allerdings ist die größe zum mitschreiben in der Uni nicht immer praktisch
> ...
> Außerdem hat der TE doch schon nen Laptop das wäre genauso wie das iPad Pro einfach zu teuer für die geplanten Aufgaben.


Diese beiden Aussagen passen für mich nicht zusammen.

Entweder, der Platz reicht für ein 12" Tablet nicht, dann reicht er schon zweimal nicht für einen 15,6" Laptop, selbst ohne zusätzliches 9,7" Tablet. Reicht der Platz für den Laptop, reicht er auch für das 12" Tablet. Ein SPro 3 oder 4 gibt es gebraucht ab 400 € vom Händler, mit etwas Suchen inkl  Stift. Preislich ist das für mich kein relevanter Unterschied zum iPad 2018.

Für mich ist es die Frage der Anwendung. Brauche ich nur einen Notizblock, packe ich neben dem Ausdruck ein paar Stifte ein. Soll es digital sein und der Systembruch stört nicht, würde ich (je nach Budget) zum iPad Pro 11 oder iPad 2018 greifen (einzig auf Grund vom Gewicht). Will ich mobil u.U. auch Windows-Programme nutzen, dann würde es ein Surface Pro 3-6 nehmen und der Laptop bleibt zu Hause.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Manche Dozenten fangen irgendwann an so in den Folien herumzukritzeln,  schreiben Formeln dahin, machen Pfeile dahin, dass ich mit dem Tablet  entweder nicht mehr hinterhergekommen bin oder man nachher dann nichts  mehr erkennen konnte.


Das ist für mich das klassische Problem  einer untauglichen Software. Wundert mich, dass es dafür wohl nichts  besseres/sinnvolleres gibt wie einfach nur eine App, die in/auf das PDF  zeichnet. Digitale Anmerkungen müssen transparente Objektie sein, die sich selbstverständlich schnell  und einfach verschieben, gruppieren und löschen lassen. Genauso erwarte  ich, dass ich meine Anmerkung per Geste vergrößern kann, weil ich die  Zeichnung zu klein begonnen habe und der Prof noch massenweise Details  einfügt (das hat mich auf Papier immer zur Weissglut gebracht). Schnellzugriff auf unterschiedliche Seiten des Foliesatzes müsste es ebenfalls geben.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Weiterhin  muss man dann alles in Farbe ausdrucken, damit man bei dem Gekritzel  überhaupt noch was erkennt und Farbdrucke kosten mehr.


Warum  zeichnet man digital auf, wenn  man dann zum Lernen wieder alles  ausdruckt? Ok, mit einem 9,7" Display kann ich das verstehen, da hasse ich die Scrollerei schon beim Lesen von Zeitschriften.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Außerdem  funktioniert es nie richtig, ein Diagramm auf dem Tablet zu zeichnen.  Auf dem Blatt legt man einfach das Geodreieck und zeichnet.


Noch  so ein Softwareproblem. Auf meinem Surface Pro 2 kann ich bei  Software, die einzig auf den Stift reagiert (und zwar unabhängig davon,  wie weit der Stift vom Display entfernt ist), ein Lineal legen und dann  physikalisch gerade Linien ziehen. Ich würde mir dafür zwar eine  leicht rauhere Oberfläche wünschen, aber sowas gibt es in Form von  matten Schutzfolien auch. Schwierig wird es natürlich mit dem Zirkel,  aber das muss die App/Software halt unterstützen, wenn sie durchdacht  ist. Das gilt allerdings auch für Geraden.

Eine durchdachte Notiz-App muss für mich bedeutend mehr bieten wie nur das Kritzeln auf eine leere Bitmap oder ein PDF. Solche (für mich heutzutage selbstverständlichen) Optionen  sind der Hauptgrund, warum ich hier immer wieder frage, wenn jemand sein  Tablet für Mitschriften nutzt. Ich kenne keine solche App, erst recht  nicht als kostenlose Windows-Version.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die  Eingabegeschwindigkeit auf Touchscreens einfach beschränkt  ist.


Das scheint sehr vom Tablet abhängig zu sein. Mit MS Ink habe  ich auf dem Surface Pro 2 keine Probleme, auf dem Asus Vivotab Note 8  (auch Wacom) werden sehr schnelle Eingaben ab und zu verschluckt.


----------

